# Virginia August 23rd - August 30th



## blazin4qb (Jul 26, 2015)

I need one week in Virginia. post here or private message me.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 26, 2015)

*In what area of Virginia?*



blazin4qb said:


> I need one week in Virginia. post here or private message me.



Williamsburg, Virginia Beach, Western Virginia?


----------



## blazin4qb (Aug 1, 2015)

Williamsburg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgandrews (Aug 3, 2015)

*Aug 23, Williamsburg*

Sent you a PM.


----------



## smtundra (Aug 8, 2015)

August 22-29 - Oceanfront at Virginia Beach Quarters.  It looks like our family won't be able to make it this year.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------

